# BlueJ



## Fienchen (26. Jan 2005)

Hi
mir wurde von der uni das "tollste" (hahaha) programm zu java programmierung vorgeschreiben: BlueJ
Hat jemand erfahrung damit und kannmir sagen wie man Arrays da eingibt????


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jan 2005)

*verschoben*


----------



## Roar (26. Jan 2005)

die einzige erfahrung die ich damit hab ist, dass es ziemlich geeignet ist für java anfänger und ca. alle 10 min abgenippelt ist...


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Jan 2005)

Ich denk mal, wie in jedem anderen Programm. Oder was ist das Problem damit?


----------



## dark_red (1. Feb 2005)

Fienchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat jemand erfahrung damit und kannmir sagen wie man Arrays da eingibt????


Du nimmst deine Klasse, öffnest den Quelltext und schreibst da den Code für das Array rein. 

BlueJ ist toll. Gut, es ist nicht direkt eine Entwicklungsumgebung die man für grosse Projekte brauche kann, aber man kann verschiedene Dinge visualiesieren und es hiflt sehr beim Objekt Orientierten Denken ;-) Das kommt meiner Meinung nach häufig zu kurz...


----------



## Manfred (1. Feb 2005)

Also ich finde das immer total witzig, wenn jemand, der offenbar keinen blassen Schimmer von Java hat, sich aufregt, dass er BlueJ verwenden muss und dann nicht weiss "wie er Arrays eingeben soll". Man sollte halt den eigenen Kentniss-Level auch an den der Umgebung anpassen ;-)

Ich habe das auch anfänglich verwendet und finde es zum Einstieg richtig gut! Du kannst auch damit alles programmieren wie du es in anderen Umgebungen auch tust, auch Arrays! Das hat nichts mit dem Quelltext zu tun.


----------

